# 9hp Tecumsa 26" Craftsman first use very disappointing



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

New to me snowblower.My 1st use today .Wasnt much snow,approx 5 " and pretty good packing snow.
Chute clogged and when it wasnt clogged the snow didnt throw very far at all.Coated with cooking spray but it didnt seem to matter.I thought I bought a pretty powerful machine but performance was not good.On the bright side ,the motor started 1st pull which was impressive.Also I only have the right wheel driving ,I dont assume that is correct? Charlie


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

you likely need to put the pin or bolt in the left wheel axle to make it engage. not surprising that it didn't perform that well. doing the impeller mod will likely help it not clog but will likely not help it perform much better. those things just suffer from the small impeller and a output that really limits how much snow is allowed through.


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

Crazy Charlie said:


> New to me snowblower.My 1st use today .Wasnt much snow,approx 5 " and pretty good packing snow.
> Chute clogged and when it wasnt clogged the snow didnt throw very far at all.Coated with cooking spray but it didnt seem to matter.I thought I bought a pretty powerful machine but performance was not good.On the bright side ,the motor started 1st pull which was impressive.Also I only have the right wheel driving ,I dont assume that is correct? Charlie





crazzywolfie said:


> you likely need to put the pin or bolt in the left wheel axle to make it engage. not surprising that it didn't perform that well. doing the impeller mod will likely help it not clog but will likely not help it perform much better. those things just suffer from the small impeller and a output that really limits how much snow is allowed through.


Thanks for the reply,so the pin goes on the very outside of the axle correct?I do remember seeing one but will 
have to check if I only saw one.And yes ,it has a very small chute opening for a good size machine


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Are you guys long lost brothers or cousins? Crazy coincidence.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

I had the same machine. @crazzywolfie is right on all accounts. Mine wasn't terribly clog happy unless blowing slush.

I will warn you on an impeller kit... I tried on mine, but make sure check the following before you do:

Check auger play. It can have a little, but if you can grab the auger and move it 1/2 or so, the bearing is shot and should be replaced. Those bearings are notorious for being worn.
If not too much play or you replace the bearing, check the clearance between auger and housing everywhere, not just in a spot or two...
I thought I had a 1/4" gap, and installed accordingly, but at the trailing edge of the chute, I had less than 1/8." I gave up and left it as is...


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Crazy Charlie said:


> Thanks for the reply,so the pin goes on the very outside of the axle correct?I do remember seeing one but will
> have to check if I only saw one.And yes ,it has a very small chute opening for a good size machine


the pin should connect the rim to the axle like you see the right side. on most machines there is usually 2 holes in the axle on 1 side or both. you have the pin go through the rim/axle on the inner hole to drive the machine with both wheels or you can move the pin to the outer hole on the axle to have the wheel free wheel.


----------



## Pete B (Nov 11, 2021)

I have the 9hp 29" version and it only throws about 10 ft or so. We had 8" of light snow, 
worked for over half of the driveway then the impeller stopped working, used it as a plow
and it actually worked pretty well. Poor performance from this thing.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Pete B said:


> I have the 9hp 29" version and it only throws about 10 ft or so. We had 8" of light snow,
> worked for over half of the driveway then the impeller stopped working, used it as a plow
> and it actually worked pretty well. Poor performance from this thing.


Sounds like an auger belt issue; tension or worn out.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Crazy Charlie said:


> so the pin goes on the very outside of the axle correct?


Just a visual for Crazywolfie's advice regarding the axle pins. Not your machine but you get the idea.


----------



## Mortten (Jan 31, 2020)

Make sure the engine is running at the proper RPM.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Mortten said:


> Make sure the engine is running at the proper RPM.


hahahaha that likely wouldn't help these things perform any noticeably better. i got 1 sitting at someones house that i help and i am already shopping for a 24" mtd to replace it for next year. these things are really just limited by how they are designed. they function and do what they were built to do but could perform way better. i am just thankful i only paid $40 for the one i got and i already got my money back out of it from selling the electric start.


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

Pete B said:


> I have the 9hp 29" version and it only throws about 10 ft or so. We had 8" of light snow,
> worked for over half of the driveway then the impeller stopped working, used it as a plow
> and it actually worked pretty well. Poor performance from this thing.


I had one of those. 
10" impeller. I got it to perform with a impeller mod. Pumped slush
I did hate that machine till i got it all right


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Is this a machine wit the rectangular chute opening? And did someone here successfully relieve a portion of that plastic for better results?


----------



## Pete B (Nov 11, 2021)

Ours is rectangular, seems dumb.


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

Yes rectangular chute.The machine performed better today as yesterdays heavy snow froze 
and is quite a bit lighter.Will ceck the auger for clearance and play as jherbacide mentioned.
There are pins on both wheels as Cwolfie mentioned should be .The diagram oneboltshort 
posted is exactly what I needed.Im on it!! Thanks guys,Charlie


----------



## Pete B (Nov 11, 2021)

The manual says to use one wheel drive for easier control, but most need the traction with 2 wheel.


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

So the wheel with drive has a bolt thru it to lock it in.The other side had the pin on the outside hole.When I tried to move it to the inside hole,there didnt seem to be a hole.Guess I am going to have to remove the wheel to see if hole is missing or if there is a sheared pin .Charlie


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

On many blowers, only one side has the option to go free wheel or drive.


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

I think you are correct.I dont see any other holes.There is a tophat looking cap on the end of the axle which the pin goes thru.Can I pry the cap off?? to remove the wheel?


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> On many blowers, only one side has the option to go free wheel or drive.


Update...I was able to locate the 2nd hole on the "non driving"side and switched the clip into it.
Have not tried it out yet but i assume I now have 2 wheel drive.Charlie


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

Pete B said:


> The manual says to use one wheel drive for easier control, but most need the traction with 2 wheel.


One wheel drive is SURELY not easier to control.I am a pretty fit and strong dude
and I found myself wrestling with this machine too often which prompted me to look into it further.Charlie


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just make sure, as in the diagram that oneboltshort posted, that you do not move the wheel out to the outer hole for the drive position drive, and only use that outer hole for free wheel mode.

I mention this, as on some machines the bushings and inner gear assemblies might "walk" on you if you don't do it properly.


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

Yes the lower pic is where the pin was and the upper pic is where I moved it to.Will probably get to try it out this weekend as a noreaster is on the way.BTW I took a 1st step to less chute clogging.I sanded the entire impeller housing and chute and gave it 2 coats of Graphite Spray paint coating from Tractor supply co. Im still going to coat everything 
just prior to the next use with some cooking spray or other preventative temporary coating.Will probaly do the impeller mod after I see if the graphite paint improves anything at all.Charlie


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Crazy Charlie said:


> Yes the lower pic is where the pin was and the upper pic is where I moved it to.Will probably get to try it out this weekend as a noreaster is on the way.BTW I took a 1st step to less chute clogging.I sanded the entire impeller housing and chute and gave it 2 coats of Graphite Spray paint coating from Tractor supply co. Im still going to coat everything
> just prior to the next use with some cooking spray or other preventative temporary coating.Will probaly do the impeller mod after I see if the graphite paint improves anything at all.Charlie


wet snow it will clog
my brother got one of those free
10 hp i had it @ 3700 with impeller kit didnt clog anymore but the collar on those by the chute is awfull
clogged all the time without the kit wet snow
which mostly what we get on the coast of the north shore


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

1132le said:


> wet snow it will clog
> my brother got one of those free
> 10 hp i had it @ 3700 with impeller kit didnt clog anymore but the collar on those by the chute is awfull
> clogged all the time without the kit wet snow
> which mostly what we get on the coast of the north shore


Yes I have realized that this Craftsman is a poorly designed one.It has a small 4 blade impeller in a small housing
with a small rectangular chute discharge opening.Who ever designed this one assumed a big powerful Tecumsa engine 
would make up for the poor design .This may be a good unit in a very cold ,very dry ,light,powdery snow and was probably designed by someone that was used to that type of snow.I just hope the graphite paint helps the impeller housing a little.I dont think it will solve the issue.Will try the impeller kit next week.I have a good low profile tire to cut up .Now I have to figure out the best way to cut the tire .Charlie


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Crazy Charlie said:


> Yes I have realized that this Craftsman is a poorly designed one.It has a small 4 blade impeller in a small housing
> with a small rectangular chute discharge opening.Who ever designed this one assumed a big powerful Tecumsa engine
> would make up for the poor design .This may be a good unit in a very cold ,very dry ,light,powdery snow and was probably designed by someone that was used to that type of snow.I just hope the graphite paint helps the impeller housing a little.I dont think it will solve the issue.Will try the impeller kit next week.I have a good low profile tire to cut up .Now I have to figure out the best way to cut the tire .Charlie


utility blade works
drill a pilot hole jigsaw works great


----------



## Pete B (Nov 11, 2021)

Crazy Charlie said:


> Yes I have realized that this Craftsman is a poorly designed one.It has a small 4 blade impeller in a small housing
> with a small rectangular chute discharge opening.Who ever designed this one assumed a big powerful Tecumsa engine
> would make up for the poor design .This may be a good unit in a very cold ,very dry ,light,powdery snow and was probably designed by someone that was used to that type of snow.I just hope the graphite paint helps the impeller housing a little.I dont think it will solve the issue.Will try the impeller kit next week.I have a good low profile tire to cut up .Now I have to figure out the best way to cut the tire .Charlie


We have the 29" also 9HP and the impeller is a 3 blade, still is a POS.


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

Update as we had over 12" of dry snow today.The machine performed flawlessly.I am going to give more credit to my theory that this dry powdery snow is what this machine was designed for.There was no clogging of the chute and the small impeller housing and small chute opening increased the velocity of the snow exiting the chute 10+ feet most of the time.It performed beautifully..So things I did to increase performance (which I am not giving the credit to) 1- Sand and paint the impeller housing and chute with Graphite based paint from Tractor supply co. 2- Changed to 2 wheel drive instead of 1 wheel.(huge difference in easily handling the machine) 3- Night before snow put machine outside in the cold and generously coated impeller housing ,chute.auger and housing with cooking spray and again coated it the following day just prior to use.Applying this to a cold machine seemed to keep a good build up of the coating on the machine.If this were my first use of the machine I would be thrilled ,however I know how it performed in "non-powdery" snow previously and will probably still do the impeller mod since I already bought 1" self drilling screws and have a 65 series tire 
I can cut some sidewall out of.Before I do the mod I am gonna wait a few days and when the melt down is going I will try the machine again with wetter snow.Charlie


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

29" bucket = clears a lot snow faster-----NOT

Bucket ratio matters.
Impeller speed and design matter too, but not as much.
If you're running less than 35% bucket ratio, It's like sucking liquid through one of those tiny coffee straws.


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

its a 26" and auger housing is not very high so I assume the smaller impeller and housing is appropriate for the auger housing.I am hoping the Graphite paint I used made a difference in keeping the housing unclogged,but again.....the light fluffy snow is probably what kept things flowing and flowing extremely well.Charlie


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

Oh and I also dropped the skid shoes a bit to keep any slush from scraping up into the housing.Charlie


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

So tried it again when snow was not so fluffy and light......Same crap,it couldnt get anything flowing more than a foot or two and then it clogged.This was not slush,just snow that was not light and fluffy.As I said several times already,This machine was designed for use up in Minnesota or Canada .Poor design for sure...Charlie


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Crazy Charlie said:


> This machine was designed for use up in Minnesota or *Canada* .Poor design for sure...Charlie


no it wasn't. it was designed to make the company money. they don't care how it performs as long as it works and makes them money. the impeller mod may help. i have never tried the machine i have without the impeller mod so i can't compare but no clogging yet with the impeller mod.


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

I am still going to do the mod as you mentioned .Im just hoping I have the room to get the self drilling hex heads screwed in.Small impeller,small housing and small chute....Charlie


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Crazy Charlie said:


> I am still going to do the mod as you mentioned .Im just hoping I have the room to get the self drilling hex heads screwed in.Small impeller,small housing and small chute....Charlie


I used self tappers on mine, but I also recommend pre-drilling pilot holes...

I found it easier even though an extra step.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

how would you drill pilot holes? the self tapping bolts i used had no problem chewing through the metal. the reason i used self tapping bolts is so i can use a long 1/4" extensions because there is no other way to get in there and i would hate to buy a long drill bit and have it snap since they are not exactly cheap where i got lots of self tapping bolts and extensions in many different lengths. between the sockets adapters and extension it was a fairly easy job.


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> how would you drill pilot holes? the self tapping bolts i used had no problem chewing through the metal. the reason i used self tapping bolts is so i can use a long 1/4" extensions because there is no other way to get in there and i would hate to buy a long drill bit and have it snap since they are not exactly cheap where i got lots of self tapping bolts and extensions in many different lengths. between the sockets adapters and extension it was a fairly easy job.


I was asking my self the same question.There is very little room in that chute to do anything.So a socket extension on a drill is the only way correct???? At least on this unit.I saw a video of someone doing a mod on a unit that was able to have the entire chute and lower removed for almost direct access.Charlie


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i have done it on a few different types of machines but would likely use self tapping screws from now on for this style. mtd machines get taken apart for easy access and bolted in. so far both ways have held up just fine. really just depends on access.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i had the 524 version of your machine and only used it 4 - 6 times in my backyard on a very small area. i didn't like it and sold it after getting my first Toro 521. a security guard where i work saw a pic of it ( the craftsman ) and bought it . i felt bad and told him that if he didn't like it that he could return it and i would give him his money back, he said his uncle had one just like it and that he loved the machine soo much that he wanted his own


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

You can use a drill extension for hex drive drill bits. I have a few of these in different lengths. I find them very practical, not only for drilling but also with other style of bits. This way you have more options and can use other style of fasteners. Like this one in the link below. Just an example.



Amazon.com



I have a Craftsman 5-24 of that style right now I am fixing up for my neighbor. I believe it is a Murray for the part numbers I have seen. The frigging thing cloggs so easily....I would like to learn more about the mod referenced earlier on the rectangular opening. If it is real.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

but then you have to have hex head drill bits which i know i don't have and a quick search of home depot's website show even ryobi wanting $30 for a set. i do got hundreds of regular round drill bits. i also got a ton of self tapping bolts.


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> You can use a drill extension for hex drive drill bits. I have a few of these in different lengths. I find them very practical, not only for drilling but also with other style of bits. This way you have more options and can use other style of fasteners. Like this one in the link below. Just an example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes its a clogger UNLESS the snow is dry,light and fluffy.Looks like I will have to make a stop at Harbor freight or Tractor supply co for the extender.Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Crazy Charlie said:


> Yes its a clogger UNLESS the snow is dry,light and fluffy.Looks like I will have to make a stop at Harbor freight or Tractor supply co for the extender.Thanks for the heads up!!


did you actually look at it? it is just a hex shaft extension despite the deceiving name. you need to have hex shaft drill bits also. also if you have a drill adapter to use socket set extension a lot of socket sets come with a 1/4" hex shaft adapter that will hold a bit.


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> did you actually look at it? it is just a hex shaft extension despite the deceiving name. you need to have hex shaft drill bits also. also if you have a drill adapter to use socket set extension a lot of socket sets come with a 1/4" hex shaft adapter that will hold a bit.


I think Im gonna try to skip the pilot hole and just see how long of a socket extension I need .


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

crazzywolfie said:


> did you actually look at it? it is just a hex shaft extension despite the deceiving name. you need to have hex shaft drill bits also. also if you have a drill adapter to use socket set extension a lot of socket sets come with a 1/4" hex shaft adapter that will hold a bit.


As you suggest you can use a 1/4" drive to hex bit adapter. I have a few of those. I find them very handy in certain applications. It can work but you need to be careful of the drill bit falling out. They are made for hand use and not for a lot of downward pressure or spinning at high rpm. The few I have had experience with have a piece of spring steel or a wire spring holding the bit in place. I had one where the spring kept falling out. The hex bit extensions have a positive lock that keeps the bit in place so you do not have to worry about it falling out. They are made to use with a drill at high rpm and some with an impact driver. I use mine also with my 1/4 impact for removing and driving screws when reach is a factor. They have lots of practical uses. I bought a set that had 4 different lengths. 

It all depends on if you think spending a few bucks on a new tool is worth it to you. Everyone has different needs and budgets. It is always good to have the information.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

I was able to get to them with an older dewalt 18v cordless drill xtp (?) with a regular bit just barely in the chuck.

The self tappers I had just didn’t want to start on the impeller.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would say you must have likely not been working on the same machine if you could fit a drill in there to make pilot holes. with how narrow and long the impeller output is on these there is no way your fitting a drill in there to drill a pilot hole with regular drill bits. maybe you had an older version. you definitely need at least a 8" extension to reach the impeller through the output


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> i would say you must have likely not been working on the same machine if you could fit a drill in there to make pilot holes. with how narrow and long the impeller output is on these there is no way your fitting a drill in there to drill a pilot hole with regular drill bits. maybe you had an older version. you definitely need at least a 8" extension to reach the impeller through the output


Yep, different model... Mine didn't have that long 'snout' between auger and chute..


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

it the same junky machine. there is no way you pre-dilled the impeller with regular bits. it still has the long narrow rectangle impeller output that prevents you from really getting a drill in there.


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

jherbicide said:


> Yep, different model... Mine didn't have that long 'snout' between auger and chute..
> 
> View attachment 188712


Yes,thats same as mine.I found a small extension that I didnt know I had so will give it a try or a stop to Harbor freight will be next.Thanks guys!! Charlie


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> it the same junky machine. there is no way you pre-dilled the impeller with regular bits. it still has the long narrow rectangle impeller output that prevents you from really getting a drill in there.


Don’t know what else to say, I did…

not sure if this was the ‘exact’ bit, but it would have been from the same set and within a size or three:


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Does cooking spray work as well as silicon or fluid film?
Hope the impeller kit goes well.
Mofifying the exit too. Which impeller do you have? Metal or plastic


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Tony-chicago said:


> Does cooking spray work as well as silicon or fluid film?
> Hope the impeller kit goes well.
> Mofifying the exit too. Which impeller do you have? Metal or plastic


I know it works. Better than X? IDK. They are all a temporary solutions. They all need to be re applied. Maybe some more frequent than others. Maybe someone has done a side by side comparison and can advise if one last longer than the other.. Perhaps you can try one of each kind on the next few storms. But it has to be the same type of wet snow to have a fair comparison. Some people will also remove all rust, paint and wax the inside of the chute.. People claim it helps. That may not be practical this time of year........ Not to sound like a broken record but the impeller kit is the best solution.

The style of Craftsman (Murray design I believe) dsicussed in this post has sharp cormers on the rectangular chute coming out of the impellar housing that aids in slush to build up. As everyone who has chimed in said, it is a very poor design. The 5HP has a small opening that acts like a bottle neck.. I assume the 9PH opening is bigger but still has the sharp cormers and still undersized. I have two of these that I got for free. Other than the chute design it is designed pretty robustly. I thought about opening up the rectangular opening. It would need to be welded which adds more cost and would only add about 1/2 inch to the width of the rectangle. I added an impellar kit to one. It threw much better but I did not have enough snow to test if it would clog. I will let you all know how it goes when I find out.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I agree. So far i think silicon works a bit better than fluid film. Both loads better than nothing. If I had more time, and in summer, I would have repainted better. As it was I did sand and prime and paint. Wax too. But not like the pros here. I agree that the craftsman.... are a pain. I was gifted the horrid 5/22. So I had to make the best of it. I think turning it into a popcorn maker is too good for it.
I agree that the impeller mod is in a different class.
On a good day it will throw snow as far as the chute.


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

jherbicide said:


> Don’t know what else to say, I did…
> 
> not sure if this was the ‘exact’ bit, but it would have been from the same set and within a size or three:
> Thanks but Not a chance I am going to be able to reach the impeller thru the chute with your size drill and bit.
> ...


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I take the chute off, predrill the 5/16 holes with "jobber bits"" one ft long drill bits used in construction for wiring houses that are available at Lowes. I predrill the baler belting on a drill press using the 1 inch flat stock drilled with 5/16 holes clamped onto the belting with vice grips. The drilled flat stock is available at Lowes or any good hardware store. I brace the impeller with a screwdriver wedged behind the impeller, use the drilled belt as a guide up against the barrel, and mark the spots to drill, the remove the belting and drill them. Then just bolt on the belting with 1 inch by 5/16 bolts and lock nuts. You only need to do 2 impellers on a 4 impeller machine. You'll never clog up again....I can throw water with a blower if it has the impeller kit. Good luck, you will think you have a new machine,


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

this is why i recommend hex head self tapping screws on a long extension. you need the length and 1 solid extension would be better than multiple. it is doable with multiple shorter extension but you are more likely to have wobble till the self taping screws have broke through. did a machine today and the the chuck was still grinding on the impeller output while drilling through the impeller.


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> this is why i recommend hex head self tapping screws on a long extension. you need the length and 1 solid extension would be better than multiple. it is doable with multiple shorter extension but you are more likely to have wobble till the self taping screws have broke through. did a machine today and the the chuck was still grinding on the impeller output while drilling through the impeller.
> View attachment 189815


YEP,this looks like the setup I plan to use.I tried 2 extensions and YES,wobble so this one should work.Cranman ,Im gonna take your advice and do 2 of the 4 blades and see what that does for improvement.Thanks guys, Charlie


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Crazy Charlie said:


> YEP,this looks like the setup I plan to use.I tried 2 extensions and YES,wobble so this one should work.Cranman ,Im gonna take your advice and do 2 of the 4 blades and see what that does for improvement.Thanks guys, Charlie


geter done
thats the same machine my brother had except his was 10/29
it was awful pre kit
if you started it up it wanted to clog
post kit it worked better no clogging but not great
pay careful attention to the bolts inside the chute collar you need to clearance the rubber for those
sell it pick up st824 from 125 to 200 prices my area


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

So I cut some nice pieces from the sidewall of a low profile tire.I need an extension for my drill to drive the self drilling hex heads .I bought 6" extension kit at harbor freight but I think I got the wrong type.Just noticed that I bought "Wobble" socket extensions.I dont think the wobble feature is going to drive the self drilling hex screws in properly?? Am I going back to harbor freight?? Charlie


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Def do not want wobble extensions.


----------



## Cutter70 (12 mo ago)

Crazy Charlie said:


> New to me snowblower.My 1st use today .Wasnt much snow,approx 5 " and pretty good packing snow.
> Chute clogged and when it wasnt clogged the snow didnt throw very far at all.Coated with cooking spray but it didnt seem to matter.I thought I bought a pretty powerful machine but performance was not good.On the bright side ,the motor started 1st pull which was impressive.Also I only have the right wheel driving ,I dont assume that is correct? Charlie


Set your pin on the left wheel ( 2 options) so that you have dual wheel traction, instead of "free wheeling", where one wheel provides the traction. This makes the blower a bit harder to turn, but provides much better traction performance.
I had one of these for 20 + years , and loved it. Try using car wax all over the unit, but especially inside the chute. Also, try and pull the wheels off....if you can, and lube them. Let them seize ( like I did) and you'll never get them off.


----------



## Cutter70 (12 mo ago)

Cutter70 said:


> Set your pin on the left wheel ( 2 options) so that you have dual wheel traction, instead of "free wheeling", where one wheel provides the traction. This makes the blower a bit harder to turn, but provides much better traction performance.
> I had one of these for 20 + years , and loved it. Try using car wax all over the unit, but especially inside the chute. Also, try and pull the wheels off....if you can, and lube them. Let them seize ( like I did) and you'll never get them off.


Also, check your auger belt for proper tension. If the motor sounds robust, it may be that your belt is slipping, or even may need replacement. A slipping belt will definitely diminish performance. Also depends on the snow; wet and heavy snow will not blow like fresh snow in cold weather.


----------



## Crazy Charlie (Oct 25, 2021)

Got lucky and came across the blower that I REALLY wanted.Yardmachine 26" with 8hp tecumsa.Huge augerhouse box ,large chute auger.Exactly what I originally wanted when I came across the Craftsman and assumed it was a workhorse and found out it was a clogger. .Gonna sell the Craftsman just before 1st snow.The Yardmachine by MTD will be the snow beast I was originally looking for.I have the 22' 5hp version which has the same huge auger box and same large chute auger at Moms house and thats when i determined that it out performed the Craftsman .


----------

